# azzpad advice?



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I personally use the Demon crash pants which are closer the the azzpadz than the crash shorts... my problem with the Red impact shorts was that they didn't have padding in all the places I wanted. They only cover the tail bone and hips...my demons do the tail bone, ass cheeks, hips, and light padding on the thighs. All the pads are removable so you can contour it to what you are doing for that day. I bought these a while back and still use them even though I don't really need them but like the fact that my ass doesn't get bruised when I do fuck up!


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Just a beginner here, so I've lots of experience falling on my azz.
I tried on the RED impact shorts, but found that I would need to buy a new pair of larger pants in order to ride with them. 
I borrowed my buddie's Azzpad (just asscheeks and tailbone) and it works perfectly. Though it fits better with a slightly bigger pair of pants.

The short fit better overall though, whereas the azzpad I had to keep adjusting to the right position, and I'm not a huge fan of the thigh straps, as I fear that they might ride up and uhm...cut off blood flow to certain areas.


I'd definitely recommend some impact gear though, whichever way you end up going.


----------

